# Unravel's picture thread



## Unravel (May 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

Been in the hobby for roughly 8 months and wanted to share some progress so far

The (part of the) room:







Stirmi tank:





digging the plant






40 gallon split






genic's house - my first big T and still a favorite















her house






Rescued stirmi who successfully molted but is still missing the palp!





his house






Another stirmi female who was sold to me as "oklahoma brown" for $10






A. versi sling/juvie











Big versi all webbed up






O??





The P. metallica inside 





just another x immanis sling






chaco love making






m balfouri ugly colors






can't get tired of these











fasciatum






GBB






Irminia + isopod friend






Her (irminia's) house






misc slings






singapore blue sling






t. plumipes






honorable mention 






Thanks for looking!


----------



## EndlessForms (May 5, 2011)

wow nice collection you got there  i can't believe you are lucky enough to get a T. stirmi female for 10$ * jealous* lol "Oklahoma brown" 

love that A. genics water dish how much did it cost???


----------



## jgod790 (May 5, 2011)

Awesome T's and just as awesome enclosures!


----------



## Unravel (May 5, 2011)

arachnophile223 said:


> wow nice collection you got there  i can't believe you are lucky enough to get a T. stirmi female for 10$ * jealous* lol "Oklahoma brown"
> 
> love that A. genics water dish how much did it cost???


5 bucks lol! Cheapest and best looking water dish you can find, check your local petsmart. 

Thanks jgod!


----------



## astraldisaster (May 6, 2011)

Gorgeous photos of gorgeous spiders! If you don't mind me asking, how do you make your backdrops? And where do you get your cork bark, for that matter? It seems like my local pet stores are almost always out of it, and it's hard to find anything online with actual measurements.


----------



## yannigarrido2 (May 6, 2011)

nice looking setups ya got there, lucky you!! you got a stirmi for $10


----------



## Unravel (May 6, 2011)

astraldisaster said:


> Gorgeous photos of gorgeous spiders! If you don't mind me asking, how do you make your backdrops? And where do you get your cork bark, for that matter? It seems like my local pet stores are almost always out of it, and it's hard to find anything online with actual measurements.


Hey, i'd go broke buying cork bark anywhere but the local reptile show once every couple of months. Just last weekend i bought 1 huge long tube + 5 large slabs of it and misc little pieces for $35! When i say that was a huge long tube, i mean i can make enough hides for 5 adult pokies just out of it by itself. So yea, shows 

and thanks for the positive comments guys!


----------



## Unravel (May 10, 2011)

Couple days off from work so im bored at home

A. metallica - she's probably 3-3.5 inches and in need of a molt! 



















A. versi sling







A. versi sub-adult - probably 4''





































your everyday smithi (boy)







being mean and lifting his butt up at me


----------



## Unravel (May 20, 2011)

some updates! 

H. incei communal (they're all hiding, obviously )







blue fang 











p. cambredgei AF - i've never liked these as per pictures, but now that i have one i love it.. really hard to capture this spider via photography






















p. irminia AF







new gbb







new emilia







male versi peeking 







not a fan of rosies but this mature male is gorgeous







and... babies


----------



## Unravel (May 27, 2011)

I loooove E. murinus












little update to the Stirmi's enclosure












and my post-birth emperor with babies:


----------



## Unravel (Jun 16, 2011)

Some mooore pictures, if anybody is lookin. 
















incei finally out





awesome looking creatures! (diversipies) 















minatrix


----------



## 49ers (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm loving the pix!


----------



## serendipity38 (Aug 14, 2011)

Dig the little scorp at the bottom of the pic wanting to be like his mum with that little roach!


----------

